# BEST SHOULDER EXERCIZES........



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

*best shoulder exercise*​
BB behind neck press seated54.50%BB front raise32.70%BB military press3632.43%Cable lat raise10.90%Cable front raise10.90%DB arnold press76.31%DB front raise10.90%DB seated shoulder press4843.24%Shoulder press machine54.50%Smith behind neck press21.80%Other...please state21.80%


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

as stated in the title, just wondering what exercize everyone thinks is the best for shoulders. i know to build your shoulders many diffrent varietys of exercizes must be carried owt, however what do you think is the best.


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

any sort of overhead press, i like barbell military press.

and side raises

there was one of these the other day lol


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

18spike18 said:


> any sort of overhead press, i like barbell military press.
> 
> and side raises
> 
> there was one of these the other day lol


fvck sake honestly? lol


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

yeah lol i dont think it was a poll though, actually though mate i think it was a really old thread, but someone bought it back to life so it was top of thing.

im not quite sure haha

whats your fav shoulder exercise ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

Obviously it will be a compound move such as a pressing movement which one depends on your own body mechanics.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

It's all a matter of opinion but I find seated DB press works the best for me


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

yeh i agree with seated DB press, mak do u go below 90degrees...just out of curiosity


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes I touch the dumbell on my shoulder


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

:thumbup1: gd man


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

DB presses for me too. I always start with that for my heavy movement.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I like BB OHP and have made good gains from it. Heavy DB's are a bit awkward to manage on my own.


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

im actually finding smith machine press to the front touching the chest on each rep to be the best for me. bench not verticle, next one back.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

liamhutch said:


> im actually finding smith machine press to the front touching the chest on each rep to be the best for me. bench not verticle, next one back.


Smiths machines are ok on shoulders until you go heavy, what are you pressing?

I'd use a smith for warm up or torching a ruined delt. Heavy pressing on them is a skeleton wrecking press IMO.

OP, any heavy press is a builder on any group, the rest is for finishing, titillation and fun


----------



## Ramone (Jan 1, 2009)

press


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

i prefer the o/h press cant get the balance right with dumbells (yet)


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

for me

Push press bb

Military press bb

jerk press bb

1 arm press with kettlebell

I cant really distinguish a best between those lot so ill just say putting something above your head whilst standing.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

smith machine behind the neck awesome isolation excercise- you guys go behind the neck then-hmmm i go down to me ears as a personal preferance i find going deeper then t hat and my rotater cuffs start aching


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Smiths machines are ok on shoulders until you go heavy, what are you pressing?
> 
> I'd use a smith for warm up or torching a ruined delt. Heavy pressing on them is a skeleton wrecking press IMO.
> 
> OP, any heavy press is a builder on any group, the rest is for finishing, titillation and fun


i do 100kg and it seems to be working well for me?


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

All pressing is good, I prefer the arnie press as it brings more muscle fibres into the movement.


----------



## robpotter1 (Dec 1, 2008)

I use the shoulder press machine, but it seems to work my neck more than my shoulders.

Rob.


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

For me I find standing press behind the neck with oly bar super setted with side laterals perfect, this doesn't aggrevate my rotator cuff injury, if I go smith machine it tends to aggrevate it so I stay away, seated db's on occasion too.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

liamhutch said:


> i do 100kg and it seems to be working well for me?


Well that depends on your smith machine, do you put 100kg of weight on - some smiths are counterbalanced and lift about 20 kgs of the weight for you

Na, carry on mate just watch out for any pains as you go. 100 kgs should be ok as it's p1ss light


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

The smith fvcked my right delt up over a period of time from flat benching. It's still not quite right now several months later and I haven't been able to press at all :cursing:

You won't realise any damage is occurring until it's properly fooked - I know I didn't. They allow your dominant side to take over and of course force an unnatural plane of movement.

I used to get a nice chest pump from it and thought it was a good machine, but I won't be using it again any time soon.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah I think for heavy you should let your body dictate the arcs of movement, not a machine but you can only warn - some people plod on regardless


----------



## robpotter1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Is the Smith machine on of those that holds the bar, so you dont need a spotter?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

robpotter1 said:


> Is the Smith machine on of those that holds the bar, so you dont need a spotter?


Yes, square frame with a bar and some hooks arranged for catching the bar at various heights


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Some useless info...

The Smith machine was invented by American Jack La Lanne, who rigged up a sliding apparatus in his gym in the 1950s. It was spotted by Rudy Smith, a bodybuilder, who commissioned Paul Martin to improve it. Smith then installed the improved model in a gym he was managing at the time, Vic Tanny's gym in Los Angeles. By the end of the 1950s, Rudy Smith was an executive in Tanny's chain of gyms, and the Smith machine was being manufactured and sold more widely. An article in the July 2005 edition of Muscle & Fitness [1] reported that Rudy Smith was still alive, aged 79, and was the owner of Las Vegas Athletic Clubs. Although this report has not been verified.


----------



## robpotter1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Why does that then make it not as good as a normal bench, and why would you be more prone to injuries?


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

I like BB press.


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

1. front to back military press (old school and very rare to see exercise)

2. bar upright rows

With only these two you have train all the shoulders heads :thumb:


----------



## D/C (Mar 13, 2009)

SEATED D/B FOR ME. WHEN I DO SIDE RAISES I FEEL IT MORE IN MY TRAPS THAN MY DELTS. ANY1 ELSE THE SAME??


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

robpotter1 said:


> Why does that then make it not as good as a normal bench, and why would you be more prone to injuries?


It can force the shoulder into an unnatural plane of movement, but more importantly it doesn't allow for any variation of movement in the plane, leading to repetitive strain. Smith has its place, but not for heavy going.


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

I voted arnolds..

or db press


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Smiths machines are well know in the game for hurting people eventually

Someone somewhere joked they were invented by a physiotherapist to generate more patients


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

OH press with dumbells, side raises, and other forms of raises.

I don't do any form of behind the neck stuff wether it be a press with bar or pulldowns wide grip, bad for your shoulder joints, and especially unsafe when not using a rack for barbell ohpress.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

for me standing barbell military press and hammer grip dumbell presses are good for me

p.s i do my military presses on the smith seems ok for me


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Seated DB press imo.


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

Dumbell press and Military press ...


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

stavmangr said:


> 1. front to back military press (old school and very rare to see exercise)
> 
> 2. bar upright rows
> 
> With only these two you have train all the shoulders heads :thumb:


i do both of those :thumb: (was bought up by an old school bb'er)


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

db shoulder press is how I build my delts and they are my best body part but always use 2nd pressing movement like front press machine. More important than individual exercises is how each are used, i see way to many people going really heavy on lat raises and it is not needed train hard and heavy when pressing and use raises correctly to fry them at the end, i use 10-12k for 4x15 to finish and by the end i cant move


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

miles2345 said:


> db shoulder press is how I build my delts and they are my best body part but always use 2nd pressing movement like front press machine. More important than individual exercises is how each are used, i see way to many people going really heavy on lat raises and it is not needed train hard and heavy when pressing and use raises correctly to fry them at the end, i use 10-12k for 4x15 to finish and by the end i cant move


 Nice post

Many people also grossly over train delts, personally i do a work out that lasts perhaps 15 minutes once per week for delts. Chest already hits front delts back and heavy deadlifts kill rear delts all thats left is side delts.

Generally i do super set side lateral and smith press high reps and ultra slow reps perhaps 4-6 sets in total usually not to failure.


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

Nowadays feeling BB military press


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

seated bb press


----------



## Adam_W (Jun 19, 2008)

For me its got to be the seated dumbell press, but im often changing things around. This just happens to give the best results. I find alternating between seated DB and heavy Seated BB presses works well.

But as has been said, you need more than just the compound to hit the entire delt group.


----------



## robpotter1 (Dec 1, 2008)

I originally voted for the shoulder press machine, when I first started out. Now 3 months down the line and split my full body up I vote for Arnolds, seated.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dumbell seated pressing for me all the way. Next exercise would be seated dumbell side raises. Great combo.


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

does everyone reckon that for shoulders you should just do 1 heavy compound, then light isolation for rest of workout??????


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

sickchest90 said:


> does everyone reckon that for shoulders you should just do 1 heavy compound, then light isolation for rest of workout??????


Me personally yes.

My workout is:

Dumbell shoulder press

Dumbell side raises

Machine reverse flies

Dumbell shrugs

3 sets of each. I think 2 pressing movements is too much imo


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

there is no best shoulder exercise its down to how hard you work the muscle so ive been told by personal trainer


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

i ususally do 2 presses, a side lateral, rears, sumtimes traps unless theyve taken a batterin from back the night before


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

seated behind the neck pressing,my favourite(most do front of neck pressing)...but i do the seated dumbell pressing from time to time too!!!!!

i dont believe there are any other greater exercises for shoulders for overall mass,sa like the barbeel or dumbell bench press,or barbell rows or deads for back...or squats for legs...just nice compound overall movements,although shoulder pressing isnt that much of a compound movement,unless maybe standing or performing a clean and jerk!!!!


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

i always done side and front raises, always been a problem for me shoulder exercises get this wierd clickin and poppin in shoulder lol, is odd i lift as much as i can but never feels like my chest which always feels it had a workout next day lol.


----------

